# New Release - Canon 60Da (astrophotographer special)



## Overread (Apr 3, 2012)

The old 20Da has been updated with a new release in the Canon 60Da. Details in the link below. 

Canon U.S.A. : About Canon


----------



## ScubaDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Uh, oh. I better have my wife hide the credit cards.


----------



## Overread (Apr 3, 2012)

Not for too long  Apparently the 20Da was pulled from manufacture only a year or so after release so the 60Da might only see limited time on the market for this specialist group


----------



## TheBiles (Apr 3, 2012)

So how does this affect its performance as a standard camera? I'd definintely be something cool to have for those niche situations, but $1500 is kind of steep unless you really get off over astrophotography.


----------



## Markw (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, I was interested in seeing what the normal everyday photos would be like as well.  My guess is that the photos would come out red.  Very red.  Too red for it to work as an all-purpose camera.  That's just my experience with my IR DSLR.  But, mine is converted to full 720nm IR.  I'm sure it won't be as red as the photos that come out of that one, but I'd still venture to guess they'd have a red hue on them unless a custom white balance is set.  I'd be interested in figuring this out as well.

Mark


----------



## KmH (Apr 3, 2012)

Astophotographers cool the image sensor to minimize image noise, and there are digital cameras specifically designed for astophotography - Parsec 8300C Color Astronomical Imaging Camera | Orion Telescopes

Few earthly scenes have a source that emits at the H &#945; wavelength. H-alpha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 3, 2012)

The really serious imagers use monochrome cameras with filter wheels, then later combine the images to create the composite color image.  It ultimately offers them much more control over the specific frequencies of light they image, and B&W cameras have higher resolution that color cameras (color cameras effectively are just B&W cameras with a bayer mask superimposed.)

The Canon 60D is just a normal 60D with a different IR pre-filter.  You could do this mod yourself for a lot less, although you would void your warranty.  Given that the 60D (non "a") is about a $900 body, I think the 60Da is a bit steep.  Basically they're charging $600 to replace a filter worth maybe $200.

You could visit Gary Honis' website and learn to do this yourself:  Canon Digital Rebel XSi (450D), XS (1000D), T1i (500D) , T2i (550D), T3 (1100D), T3ii (600D) Modification Instructions - Removal of IR Cut Filter for Astrophotography & Infrared Imaging - by Gary Honis  (But as I mentioned above... you'd void your warranty in the process.)

One of my "other" hobbies is astronomy.  I haven't quite gotten into astrophotography as much as my friends have, but mostly because I don't own a permanent observatory.  The good imaging cameras are monochrome and are cooled -- typically a good 40ºC below ambient temperature (image "noise" is proportional to sensor temperature... a cold sensor has less noise.)


----------

